# Affecting My Social Life and Love Life, My Life is Ending



## themoneyghost (Jan 25, 2014)

So I'm in highschool and when I started my 3rd year, I decided that I wouldn't go to my moms house anymore to eat. I would just go home and wait until my dad came so we can order food. So I would eat like at 8 or 9. Usually burgers and fries, pizza, or Chinese, etc. Junk food basically. So I would go to sleep after 30 minutes or a hour after eating. So I wouldn't feel like taking a s*** until I'm at school. I would hold it the whole day until I get home because the bathrooms are always filled with people or its dirty. I would also hold in farts. So one week, I didn't take s*** in five days. FIVE DAYS. So I finally used the bathroom and I was hella constipated. So I was there for like 30 minutes just pushing, and when it came down, it was like a log. My head hurt like crazy after I dropped It I was tired as hell. I even showered for another 30 min because of that. The next morning, I woke up and showered again because I usually shower 2 times a day. In the shower my anus felt weird, like as if it was open. I was scared but it went away after a while. So on Monday, I go to school, and I sit down in Trigonometry and my anus.... It starts to sweat, LIKE CRAZY. After like 20 min, I start to hear friend nexts to me and hes like "it smells like ass my n***a" and we start laughing. So I go to my next class. And I sit next to my friend. Ass still sweaty and it got worse as I walked. I didn't smell anything. But when I sat next to my friend, she starts sniffling and covering her nose and mouth with both of her hands. I got scared, I started thinking, is it my sweaty ass? I didn't say anything to her. So, I started getting comments around the room. "Somebody smells like ass". I was like, is it me? Well yea it has to be me because its such a coincidence. So it was gym time, and we were sitting on the floor because the basketballs were pitched. My ass was getting extremely sweaty. So I went to the bathroom to wipe my ass. I don't see anything and my ass felt semi-dry. I smelled the toilet paper, and it didn't smell like anything. I was freaking out bro. So I went back to the gym and the bell rings in 3 min. Bell rings and we're leaving. Im behind this loud white chick that has somewhat attitude, and thinks out loud. She shouts, "somebody smells like sweaty ass". That's it, for sure, it was me. I went home and I told my mom. She said I don't stink, its just my imagination. But its bulls*** because I do not have ol factory syndrome. I know I smell like ass because my girlfriend broke up with me because of this. She said I smelled like ass. I explained the situation to her and she didn't care. She said smells really bother people. Even my friends don't hang out with me or invite me to party's anymore. My life is ruined. This sweaty ass/smell likes ass situation is killing me. Its been going on for 3 months. I want to stop it before it gets worse but I don't know it is or how to stop it. I went to the doctor sunday, its Saturday now. Its been a week and they prescribed glycol 3350, a special kind of powder laxative you mix with water and drink everyday. Yea I've been to the bathroom regularly this week but I still have a sweaty ass and still get comments about my sweaty ass smell. I've been eating healthy and I make sure I eat before 6 o clock pm and I drink a lot of water since last month. Still nothing. These are my symptoms. -Sweaty butt crack and ass crack when I walk for 15-20 minutes or when I sit for 10 min. -A lot of constipation but glycol is helping a little -Anus feels moist -Anus feels like its not closing properly and it feels like its open when I sit -Lower back pain sometimes -Uncomfortable when I sit -When im taking a ####, the last bit of the poop doesn't come out no matter how hard I try so it just goes back up but probably comes out when I take the next sh** -Anus gets itchy when its sweaty or semi-sweaty NOTE: The doctors did check the anus by doing tests and x-rays. No hemmroids or anything. I'm straight, never had butt sex or never stuck anything in my ass, but I did try a enema with the tube thingy or the constipation. I couldn't do it because it hurt. So I left that alone. My boxers don't smell and my boxers don't get wet like that, its just my whole ass. I'm not a stressed person but this has gotten me stress and I get anxious because of it and I can't control it at all. PLEASE HELP ME GET MY LIFE BACK PLEASE. I WILL PAY THROUGH PAYPAL IF YOU HELP ME WITH THIS AFTER I GET CURED. Because to be honest, thinking about this makes me want to kill myself. I can't enjoy life. I lost the girlfriend that I loved. I lost my close friends. My family thinks I'm crazy. Please, I'm begging anybody to help me if they know what it is. I was having a good life, so why me? Why? What's the point of life then if I can't talk to anybody without them asking me if I shower. Please anybody, I'm so desperate. I'm in a public highschool guys so imagine that. Imagine how I feel. Thank you guys and god bless you guys. Please help me get my life back.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

After a quick glance this is what I have to say -

- Most/all of us don't want your money, certainly not me.









- Keep it as concise as possible. Please make a list of the main problems and the rest.

- A list of the things you tried to solve your problem, if any.

- [email protected] s3x is not the only/main cause of hemorrhoids, fissure etc. Constipation and diarrhea (yes) are.

- Have you asked a doctor for solutions to the smell ? Have you tried anything ?

As an aside, if I were you, I'd forget that girl and move on. Just keep it at hi-bye. IMO, as a high school student, I would

not worry too much about "romantic relationships", unless I was not getting "enough" love from home. You will surely meet

more girls later, some of whom might be understanding.

good luck.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Sounds like leaky gut. I dont have a lot of experience, but there is plenty of information on it on here.Good luck, find a good GI and be patient. I have been suffering with IBS-C for 11 years. You will have good days and bad days.


----------



## inamir (Feb 24, 2014)

I was suffering from constipation 7 years and It took me a lot to understand that everything depends on me and my habits.


----------

